
What the media universe currently looks like - eplanit
https://www.recode.net/2018/1/23/16905844/media-landscape-verizon-amazon-comcast-disney-fox-relationships-chart
======
camillomiller
"What the American Big Media market looks like".

FTFY. America ain't the friggin' Universe. Just a quick reminder that there's
a whole world East of New York, West of LA, South of El Paso. A World where we
don't give a damn about the "World Series", for example.

~~~
MR4D
Insecure much?

If you read this article (by one of those companies "east of New York"), then
1,000,000,000 people will be watching the final season of Game of Thrones. [0]

So yeah, the world does does give a damn... hundreds of millions of them.

[0] - [https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6895775/Game-
Throne...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6895775/Game-Thrones-set-
one-billion-viewers-worldwide-final-series-airs-week.html)

~~~
camillomiller
Nah, why insecure? Just pointing out that for the most part this article was
talking in universal terms while describing a strictly American market. The
international players mentioned export their cultural products, of course, but
the interactions described were strictly American. It’s a typical U.S. bias
which can be a bit annoying to witness outside of the U.S. bubble. Not a
single time the adjective American was used to describe the distinctively
local market the article was analyzing.

~~~
MR4D
A large number (possibly all, but I didn't check) of those companies are
global. Here are a few examples of how revenue breaks down for some (randomly
chosen big) movies from some of the firms on the list.

AT&T owns Warner Bros, and makes things like Harry Potter. Picking one of the
movies, I see that the US box office is only about 1/4 of the worldwide gross.
[0]. Not to mention that AT&T is itself a global firm for upwards of a
century.

Disney owns Marvel, which made Avengers Infinity War. A whopping 2/3 of that
revenue came from outside the US [1].

Comcast owns Universal, which made Jurassic World. That movie had 61% of its
revenue from outside the US [2].

CBS owns Paramount, which made Titanic. More than 2/3 of that revenue came
from outside the US [3]. Of course, that was a massive movie - what about
something like Shrek the 3rd? Interestingly, roughly 60% of that revenue came
from outside the use as well [4]. Take a look at What Women Want, almost 20
years ago, and 1/2 of that revenue came from overseas [5].

Netflix is in over 190 countries, with more than 70 million subscribers
outside the US. This is even more impressive when you realize that Netflix was
US-only as recently as 2010 [6].

Obviously I could go on, but I think I made my point - US media companies
dominate the globe for movies. I could also nitpick and note that they left
off video games entirely, even though they are bigger than some of the
companies on this list. But no matter how I slice it, it is __not a local
market __, and hasn 't been for years. Hence my strong disagreement with your
position.

[0] -
[https://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=harrypotter72.htm](https://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=harrypotter72.htm)

[1] -
[https://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=marvel0518.htm](https://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=marvel0518.htm)

[2] -
[https://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=jurassicpark4.htm](https://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=jurassicpark4.htm)

[3] -
[https://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=titanic.htm](https://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=titanic.htm)

[4] -
[https://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=shrek3.htm](https://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=shrek3.htm)

[5] -
[https://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=whatwomenwant.htm](https://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=whatwomenwant.htm)

[6] - [https://hbr.org/2018/10/how-netflix-expanded-
to-190-countrie...](https://hbr.org/2018/10/how-netflix-expanded-
to-190-countries-in-7-years)

------
klhugo
This is a very interesting podcast from The Daily on Rupert Murdoch [1].
Fascinating history.

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/05/podcasts/the-
daily/rupert...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/05/podcasts/the-daily/rupert-
murdoch-fox-news.html)

------
ghobs91
CBS is owned by National Amusements, noticed that's missing from the chart.

------
MR4D
Might want to make sure the HN submission title matches that of the article:
"Here’s who owns everything in Big Media today".

------
GaltMidas
Maybe I'm blind or it's not rendering correctly, but, where is Amazon and
Apple in this universe?

------
ghostbrainalpha
Is "Big" Media actually a popular term? Or was the word Big just injected so
that people wouldn't associate the article with anti-Semitic conspiracy
theories?

~~~
0815test
I guess there is some irony involved, as part of what this article's doing is
pointing out how _small_ even the biggest "Big Media" is: compared to the
average SV unicorn all of Big Media is basically a lifestyle business.

